# Paladin, have ammo will travel



## Bill Hays

This particular design has been requested by many different people... since it's difficult to cast and is a little time consuming to make, I just never had a lot of interest in making a bunch of them.
Sooo, here it is, the Paladin.
This is the original cutout drawing, drills and hole saws were used for the curves, as at the time it was difficult to cut nice curves in G10 with the saw I had.

This can be made out of a variety of materials. 1/2" plywood for the center piece and 1/4" for the faceplates works well. At the ammo dispensing opening there is a small cylinder shaped magnet to retain steel balls.
























Alternate design (prototype) with simple ammo magazine covers


----------



## Knoll

it's interesting to see some of your design history. Thanks!


----------



## Charles

Can you say a word or two about how the ammo is retained in the handle? Interesting design, as usual!









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

Charles said:


> Can you say a word or two about how the ammo is retained in the handle? Interesting design, as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


You drill a 1/4" hole in the side of the finger groove side and insert a neomydium (sp.) cylinder shaped magnet. That will hold and dispense the ammo perfectly.

You can see it in use by Jorg in this video:


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Bill. Dumb me! ... I have been shooting all lead lately, and I did not even think about a magnet for steel!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

For lead, or even for steel a mechanical pencil eraser can be used instead of a magnet.... you just have it extend into the channel a bit.


----------



## slingshotvibe

Could you make a pdf please bill mate


----------



## newconvert

now this one looks great Bill


----------



## Bill Hays

I've got a few versions of this one... and will introduce another one on here at sometime as well.


----------



## qute10

Would one of those versions happen to be an around the fork or universal fork version bill cos that would be excellent i am currently assembling the materials to build my own modified version (larger to hold 16mm ammo and to accomodate my oversize hands) also how do you bond your sideplates to the polymer?


----------



## Bill Hays

pic URLs updated


----------

